# Limiting current ACX1 / SME / Hyper 9



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

I did ask this question in another thread but it may not have been seen by many so I'm repeating it here - apologies for the multiple posts.

Does anyone know how to set the maximum current that the ACX1 / SME controller is permitted to draw?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

MoonUnit said:


> I did ask this question in another thread but it may not have been seen by many so I'm repeating it here - apologies for the multiple posts.


Maybe link to the relevant part of the other thread, to avoid wasting people's time either repeating what is there or searching for it.


----------



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

brian_ said:


> Maybe link to the relevant part of the other thread, to avoid wasting people's time either repeating what is there or searching for it.


Good point and apologies for poor forum hygiene ...

The original question was asked here:









The Hyper-9 Thread


Nice solution. I was frustrated that the Orion and the ACX1 cannot communicate CCL and DCL between them over CAN. I kept pestering Netgain and Ewert about it but I gave up - maybe there will be a firmware upate at some point to enable it. Happy to read that I'm not the only looking for this...




www.diyelectriccar.com


----------

